

Lustache - {{Mustache}} templates in Lua - ajacksified
http://olivinelabs.com/lustache/

======
ajacksified
We're working in Lua for for several reasons, and being able to render
language-agnostic templates is massive, so we built lustache.

Lua's great for me, as a front-end developer, because it's close enough to
Javascript that I can use it as such; and it's close enough to a lot of the
languages that we use in the back-end, with the massive benefit of ridiculous
speed. Like, seriously fast with Luajit (<http://luajit.org/>).

We're using Lua for the back-end and middle tier for a browser-based html5
game, and on the front end we use Mustache.js (which provided the basis for
lustache) to render a thick-client application. Progressive enhancement at its
finest!

------
dditthardt
Finally! I tried using a previous port and it was missing a ton of features.
This one is complete!

